# Ohio Brass



## alabasterbottle (Dec 10, 2006)

Found a couple of HV insulators today..was letting my son do a little driving on the power lines... and spotted these in the woods....
 Tom


----------



## alabasterbottle (Dec 10, 2006)

Another..
 Tom


----------



## alabasterbottle (Dec 10, 2006)

[]... A little to quick w/ the button... Ok Another, 
 Tom


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 10, 2006)

What's the dimensions of each skirt, starting with the top one, and total height?  I can give you their M numbers.


----------



## alabasterbottle (Dec 10, 2006)

The three skirt insulator, measures 12" top, 8 1/2" Mid and 6" Bottom, approx 10" Tall.. The other measures 12" top, 9" bottom, approx 9" tall, also a 5 and 8 on each side of the Ohio Brass marking.. Thanks for any help.

 Might be a new version of the ad I found

 Tom


----------



## capsoda (Dec 10, 2006)

hey Tom, don't drop that thing on your foot. My wife would kill me if I brought something that big home. They are pretty cool though.


----------



## dadwasadigger (Dec 10, 2006)

I found this one by the river diggin' for slag glass.
 It's 9" x 9" and the mark says "Victor" I think.
 Cool find!


----------



## dadwasadigger (Dec 10, 2006)

1


----------



## dadwasadigger (Dec 10, 2006)

mark


----------



## alabasterbottle (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks All, I can't find any markings on the three skirt insulator, but it looks just like the victor  dadwasadigger posted.. and Cap I did get a funny look from the wife when I walked in with it.. I also found two more today in the same area, a baby blue PINCO, 1968-15,000 and a S-LAP tower type (this one you damn sure wouldn't want to drop on your toe)..
 Tom


----------



## dadwasadigger (Dec 10, 2006)

*Here ya go...*

TMI!


----------



## Brains (Dec 11, 2006)

*RE: Here ya go...*

Those are nice! Let me see if i can look up the values. Should you ever think about gettin rid of them...[] Ok, let me go look up the value for that 1st 1.

 -Bryan


----------



## Brains (Dec 11, 2006)

*RE: Here ya go...*

uhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 12, 2006)

*RE: Here ya go...*

I think the first 3 skirt one is an M-3422,and the Victor is an M-3156, but I'm not sure.  Nothing matches those exact measurements, but porcelain shrinks when fired, so they're not all exactly the same.  The metal topped OB is part of a 2 piece deal I believe, I'm still looking.


----------

